

Webapp free trials - CC required vs no CC needed - tnorthcutt

Does anyone have any data on conversion rates comparing the two approaches? I often wonder if the (assumed) increased number of signups when no CC is required is offset by a lower rate of conversion to paid status.
======
exline
I don't have any statistics to back up my answer, but I suspect that requiring
a CC at signup will decrease your revenue. I know personally, I do not sign up
for things that require my credit card. I blame gyms for this. It is the
classic stereo type where you sign up and then forget to cancel. Time is very
important, so I don't want to deal with having to cancel.

My webapp as a free trial (very little information required, username/pw) and
a free demo (no information at all required.) My support costs are virtually 0
for trials and demos. In fact, any customer asking a support question ends up
being a paying customer. They actually want to use the product. I want to
maximize the number of prospects at the top of my sells funnel, so I reduce
the barrier to trial to as little as possible.

If anyone has done an A/B test on this, I would like to know the results.

